# Dowels for hanging sausage in a smoke house.



## smoke57 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi all. Just building a new smoke house. My question is am I ok to use fir dowels to hang the sausage? I have a bunch and am on a budget and would rather not have to buy more. Thanks for the help.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 8, 2016)

If you must...  Oak would be better...  just wrap foil around those fir dowels each time ... ...


----------



## smoke57 (Dec 8, 2016)

What would the concerns be with using fir? Is it poison?


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 8, 2016)

I would think as long as its good and dried out.  Fir shouldn't hurt to use.


----------



## smoke57 (Dec 8, 2016)

They are kiln dried.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 8, 2016)

Fir is fine. Been using mine for 8+ years.


----------



## smoke57 (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks for your help


----------



## dave17a (Dec 17, 2016)

Smoke57 said:


> Thanks for your help





Smoke57 said:


> Hi all. Just building a new smoke house. My question is am I ok to use fir dowels to hang the sausage? I have a bunch and am on a budget and would rather not have to buy more. Thanks for the help.


Just wondering, how big around are they. I got pine closet poles thinking that could be alittle big for sausage? Haven't done any yet.


----------



## smoke57 (Dec 17, 2016)

They are 1 inch.


----------

